# Strafe mit MX Silent (Brown) Switches



## Gamer-King (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
da es ja die MX Silent Switches bisher nur auf Basis der red beziehungsweise black Switches gibt, wollte ich fragen ob und wenn ja wann es die STRAFE Tastatur auch mit MX Slient Switches, die auf den brown Switches basieren,geben wird.


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Gruß
Gamer-king


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2016)

Hi Gamer-King,

ich kann leider keine Infos zu zukünftigen Produkten herausgeben. Mit der CES aber hinter uns, kann man vermuten, dass wir erst mal nur die MX-Silent basierend auf den roten Switches haben werden. Ich selbst bin von MX-Brown auf die MX-Silent in der STRAFE RGB gewechselt und vermisse die MX-Brown überhaupt nicht. MX-Red kann ich aber irgendwie nicht ausstehen. Also für mich persönlich sind die MX-Silent vom Gefühl her genial.

Grüße


----------

